
All the jobs I failed to get - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/09/all-the-jobs-i-didnt-get/
======
LaFolle
When I got a job at one of the FAANG companies I told a friend how many
rejections I got. The friend said: “it’s easier to narrate your failures once
you’ve emerged victorious”.

She was right, I realized.

Now I’m looking for job again, have been rejected by 4 companies, no offer in
hand yet and I’m open about it.

~~~
worldmerge
Thank you for this. I recently graduated in May with a bachelors in CS and
looking at LinkedIn has been very discouraging. I know it's unhealthy to
compare yourself to others but it's hard, especially when you see a lot of
other people having success. Before the pandemic I was banking on going to
EYEO and SIGGRAPH to network with people in the creative technology space to
break into it (my goal is to be a creative technologist like the Google
Creative Lab), now I'm just trying to finish a personal project to showcase my
skills (can't wait to share it with Hacker News), find a job, and apply for
grad school in a program like NYU ITP, or a Human Computer Interaction
program.

~~~
baxtr
On a larger note: I find looking into LinkedIn quite depressing. Everyone is
happy and excited and successful. There is no real value in most posts.
Rather, they’re usually a variation of this:

 _”#supergrateful and #blessed for meeting super inspiring %SomeoneImportant
today #growth #entrepreneurship %hipsterstartup #nopause”_

I try to stay away from it as much as I can.

~~~
kwertyoowiyop
Those people are showing their “highlights reel,” of course. I see people
who’ve been laid off saying how #blessed they are to start their own business,
people getting promoted or pumping the release of their latest project but are
very stressed and unhappy, etc.

I also stay away from LinkedIn, though. #worthless #selfpromotion

------
brogrammernot
GoDaddy rejected me a year after I applied and only realized it when a
recruiter was trying to input me into their system. I took great pride in
informing her that a) I made more than their proposed offer and b) I’d never
work for a company who couldn’t operate with basic human decency in their
recruiting process.

Because of that experience, I make it a point that every single candidate
deserves a yes or no response and the company I work for has kept that up.

~~~
dominotw
> I took great pride in informing her that a) I made more than their proposed
> offer and b) I’d never work for a company who couldn’t operate with basic
> human decency in their recruiting process.

I used to work in tech recruiting. I guarantee you 100%, no one cares.

As a candidate your only option is to move on or write a bad glassdoor if you
are so inclined and move on.

~~~
hoytschermerhrn
Attitudes like yours are why tech recruiters are notoriously inconsiderate and
difficult to work with. It’s not a good look and not something to be proud of.

~~~
dominotw
> Attitudes like yours

Why the personal attacks?

I am merely telling you what goes on. Its not my personal policy or my
personal preference. I hated being a recruiter and pivoted out of it.

Do you think FB engineers personally set the policy to ignore rumours against
muslims in India from spreading on their platform.

~~~
vanusa
It wasn't an attack. They're just stating a fact from their own experience.

 _I hated being a recruiter and pivoted out of it._

That's definitely helpful to know. Thanks for clarifying.

------
Kosirich
I'm currently working at a very well known international company where I got
hired after getting rejected from a significant number (+50) of big
international companies and a good number of local ones (by local I mean from
my small EU country). Strangely or perhaps completely understandable, getting
rejected from the local companies 'hurt' more as I was aware that the pool of
candidates was significantly smaller, there was no culture issue and it felt
personal when rejection email was extremely late or non existent. I pull my
hat down for the people who can be completely transparent in their 'failures'.
I do wonder though, if the motivation behind the 'failures-cv' is to send a
sort of a message to the companies and grant boards mentioned in it, when it's
done after the person writing it has had significant success. By message I
mean sort of 'look guys, I'm doing relatively ok and you didn't even call me
for an interview'. Also, the article sparked an idea. Perhaps a good
'heuristic' for judging companies hiring processes and especially governmental
ones would be to look at not only CVs of people getting hired but also those
that get rejected. Part of that thinking comes from a conversation with one of
my managers who said that sometimes he has a look at CV-s classified as 'C'
(he get's only A & B from HR) and he wonders why some of them were not in the
A and B group.

~~~
sokoloff
The sorting of resumes into A B and C piles is incredibly noisy. I could look
at the same resume on two different days and reach a different conclusion,
especially for an A<->B or B<->C transition, so it’s easy for me to see how
someone else could reach a different bucketing.

------
soneca
My list of recent jobs I failed to get is about 200 unglamorous mid-level
roles in small unknown companies that I applied through the last 2 months. 90%
of them I was rejected on the resume filter. About 5 rejections after an intro
interview. About more 5 or more rejections after a technical interview/coding
challenge. Only 2 places on a final interview with chances of offers as of now
(luckily in companies that I believe I would enjoy working).

If I were to publish such a blog post it would be more depressing and probably
make me look like a bad developer (at least a bad candidate), not like someone
who is “open about failure”.

~~~
kamaal
When I started out I worked at a call center(A tech support center). When I
interviewed there, I went in through a hiring consultant. I met a girl there
who had failed in interviews in like some 40 companies and then finally got
hired in our batch. From what I know she went on to do some amazing things.
This always brings me some perspective on the merits or acceptance or
rejection in any process.

Getting rejected any number times means nothing at all. People interviewing
candidates are no better than the candidate, and in many cases not even as
good as the candidate. Even if they were better it wouldn't matter, 1 hour is
barely any time to judge any one and any decision you are likely to make even
a 'yes' decision will never be 100% right. Even a hire decision doesn't mean
you are awesome.

Plus a person measuring their worth based on job interviews is totally wrong.
We like to think that people wish to hire people at least as good as them, if
not better. In reality no one likes people better than them, and they'd rather
not have some one better than them at work. They will be hiring competition
responsible for them not getting raises, bonuses, promotions or RSU's. You are
more likely to get rejected being good than bad.

If I've learned anything at all its the Clinton principle _How many chances
does one get? As much as one is willing to take_

Pretty much any rejection any where means nothing. I'm not saying one must not
take them seriously enough to improve oneself. But there is not need to get
depressed or under evaluating yourself.

Just be chipping away at a good system of improving yourself in never ending
cycles.

~~~
jpmoral
>Getting rejected any number times means nothing at all. People interviewing
candidates are no better than the candidate, and in many cases not even as
good as the candidate. Even if they were better it wouldn't matter, 1 hour is
barely any time to judge any one and any decision you are likely to make even
a 'yes' decision will never be 100% right. Even a hire decision doesn't mean
you are awesome.

>Plus a person measuring their worth based on job interviews is totally wrong.
We like to think that people wish to hire people at least as good as them, if
not better. In reality no one likes people better than them, and they'd rather
not have some one better than them at work. They will be hiring competition
responsible for them not getting raises, bonuses, promotions or RSU's. You are
more likely to get rejected being good than bad.

I am sure this happens, but it hasn't matched my general experience. I've been
on both sides of the interviewing process, and have met people with better
skills on the other side.

I also haven't worked any place so dysfunctional that skilled candidates'
applications were torpedoed because they were potential competition.

------
djhworld
It's amusing looking back at the failed ones, at the time it feels terrible,
but as time passes it becomes an footnote of your own personal history.

My favourite one was sitting in a conference room in a hotel basement being
interviewed by a FAANG for 5 hours. Completely bombed the interview but it
makes me laugh looking back at it

------
quantumwoke
OP is clearly trying to get a job in government. I hate to say it, and I mean
this with the least amount of offence possible, but typically UK government
jobs require you to look the part more than having sufficient technical
knowledge. OP is applying for deputy head of governmental departments without
the required background experience and to my untrained eye, the gravitas
required. Perhaps a trip to the barber is warranted. Otherwise, great post! :)

------
MichaelZuo
It takes courage to share your failures publicly so kudos. Though the part
about “CTO of a large government department” seems like a role that depends
more on length of tenure and knowing the right people. Something that a
headhunter would reach out for serious candidates.

------
x87678r
Its fascinating because you see people get new jobs all the time but you never
really know how many they applied for. I'm still not sure if my colleagues
just apply for a few jobs they want and get them or apply for 100 and get just
one or two.

~~~
minkzilla
New grad who spent 6 months applying for jobs everyday checking in. I got
rejected/never heard from 120+ companies. Of those probably 25 I spent time
actually writing a cover letter and tailoring my resume to. Finally got a job
at an amazing company for good compensation and I love my job!

------
ibn_khaldun
The opportunity even to fail at achieving the positions and distinctions
listed is a privilege itself. Granted, it isn't the duty of one particular
demographic or class to police how another responds to these sort of things
because we're all human and have the right to express how we feel about
rejection and not meeting the expectations set by ourselves or others.

I can understand and appreciate how this can be a boon to the esteem of their
peers. But let's take it a step further.

Is there a way that the authors of these "CV of failures" can bridge the gap
between themselves and those who may not even have a "curriculum" to ascribe
to their life?

------
bradenb
It's a lot easier to accept rejection when you give up on the idea that you're
a rock star. I think I do good work and so do my coworkers. Knowing that is
enough for me. It's OK if I get rejected by the big boys.

------
cushychicken
Lots of comments about how people are only transparent about their failures
after they're successful.

There are plenty of reasons to conceal the failures in real time, but the two
that jump to mind for me are:

1) not wanting your current employer to know you're looking, and

2) not wanting to advertise that you've been rejected to other future job
prospects. (Could prime people into wondering "What's wrong with this
candidate?" if you don't make it somewhere else.)

------
Droobfest
humblebrag, they're all high status positions

~~~
gnfargbl
Deputy Director jobs in the UK Civil Service aren’t actually that senior. They
tend to pay around £75k, or $100k US, which is a pretty decent wage for the
general population but not quite at levels.fyi rates.

~~~
qmmmur
Sorry since when is over double the median wage 'decent'. Some people on this
forum have their head in their arses when it comes to money.

~~~
bkanber
If you're in a certain industry, you're typically looking at the median in
that industry and not the national median. USD $100k is ~4 year experience
software engineer salary.

~~~
thebradbain
Is it? Most of the new-grads I know, many with no prior full-time experience,
make around $120k, and of the 9 I regularly keep up with only 1 works at a
FAANG (and makes a decent amount more than $120k). The others range from
startups to BigCo fintech to backhouse software role in legacy Fortune 500s.
Granted, most of these jobs are on the coasts, though (but not SF)

~~~
AlchemistCamp
> Most of the new-grads I know

Only about 1/4 of US adults have an accredited 4-year degree. Just being a new
grad is already a huge credential. Still, that credential doesn't generally
generate $120k, for any major.

Where did these new grads get their degrees? My guess is that your personal
social circle has a certain pedigree that isn't the norm.

~~~
thebradbain
A small liberal arts college (<1600 people) in California. While it's very
well regarded in academic circles, within the general public you'd be hard
pressed to find anyone who recognizes it unless they're affiliated in some
way.

I only bring this up to push back against the common idea on this forum that
you need to be Ivy/Stanford/MIT/Caltech to get into a top FAANG or consulting
job or law/medical program -- first careers like these were the rule at my
school, not the exception. And many were hired with one of those "useless"
liberal arts degrees rather than a degree in the specific field they went in
to.

------
ryanSrich
My final interview with AWS for a Sr PdM role went so poorly that they told me
I had to wait 12 months to apply again. I feel like that’s some sort of
accomplishment on its own.

~~~
rudolph9
They probably have a standard period to wait. Is this significantly longer
than what other people have encountered?

~~~
lostcolony
All the FAANGs do, though it sometimes varies. A year is typical though (and I
think at different times in their hiring cycle it varies, too).

For one FAANG, I had 3/5s my interview panel all clearly very positive about
me, and 2/5s who clearly did not care from the very first minute of the
interview, and the internal recruiter was like "Let's talk again in a year".
Like, the implication clearly being he expected a pass, it was just luck of
the draw on the panel. But even with that, year 'cooling off' period.

------
rodolphoarruda
Reminded me of a friend who had applied to over 1,000 job openings in LinkedIn
in 2019 and got zero response from them.

Then he decided to take the risk and run his own business, which is starting
to gain some traction right now after the covid crisis.

~~~
rudolph9
Zero responses or zero offers? I find it hard to imagine not one of the 1000
positions he applied to wouldn’t even bother to respond provided he is
qualified (or even in the ballpark) for the the job.

------
zxcvbn4038
I once applied for a position building digital kiosks for American Airlines -
I did not get it and in retrospect that is probably better because the company
is always on the edge on bankruptcy, doing furloughs and layoffs, etc. I would
have had a hard time during numerous financial downturns and world events like
mortgage bubble, 9/11, and COVID. I would never have worked for Tumblr which
was double plus awesome. But just the same, every time I check in at a kiosk
in the airport I think to myself - I could have done this much better - and
lament the missed opportunity.

~~~
scrose
It’s only a missed opportunity if you think you’d get approval to improve the
screens! I’ve indirectly worked with American on their screens, and I’m not so
sure improving UX is their top priority.

------
Tade0
I have a folder with over 30 screenshots of job listings for all the positions
I applied for last year.

Took me almost two months to find employment and in hindsight my greatest
mistake was to bother with all that in November - companies started replying
only in December when apparently they were finished with planning for the next
quarter.

I'm seeing the same phenomenon now that again I'm looking to get hired - I
currently have one offer on the table and at least three other interviews even
though a month ago the best what I could hope for was a canned response
rejecting my application.

------
rco8786
I remember getting rejected by Google because I completely blanked on a binary
search question. All my other rounds were great, but you can’t miss the search
question at the search company.

~~~
bradlys
I mean, you can’t miss any question at the big companies. There are endless
candidates who have done 1000+ problems on leetcode in the waiting.

~~~
nullsense
Its less an interview more an exam where the only acceptable mark is about 95%
to 100%

------
mgkimsal
> I think that people need to be more open about failure. None of us are
> perfect – despite what our social media presence says – and all of us suffer
> rejection. But, by being open and honest about it, we make it easier for
> others to realise that they’re not alone.

Yes BUT...

I haven't been in _too many_ situations where I've been actively looking for
employment/engagements, but some of the times I've been in those situations,
everything was bad. It's difficult to go back and 'share' those with people -
publicly - as it brings back a lot of bad memories of those time periods. Low
funds or debt, downsizing, loss of friends/community, home/life issues, family
issues, whatever. Scenarios where someone is looking for a job are often
stressful, and that often can spread out for months, and affect the family and
friends around you.

I'm happy to share extreme details of my situations with people in person,
offer up support and give advice and insight about someone's situation by
drawing on my own experiences, but... typically only in person. Publicly...
generally not.

There's not just 'shame' issues for yourself; when you have a family, posting
information about your failures can have an impact on your family as well,
which they may not want.

------
amzo
I can't even remember the 80-85 jobs I've applied for in the last 7 months.

~~~
giantg2
When I got out of college, I applied to about 250 jobs and only got 3 calls.
Luckily one of those did pan out.

I keep hearing how there's a war for technical talent. I guess I don't have
any.

~~~
imbusy111
Out of hundreds of applicants I screen, very few even have the skill to
implement a standard algorithm with recursion in a language of their choice
that I explain meticulously.

~~~
ss2003
But is that a skill that is required for lots of positions?

~~~
ido
Recursion is a fundemntal part of programming, beyond the self-taught junior
yes I would absolutely expect every programmer to be able to do it.

You learn it in highschool level programming classes & first semester intro to
CS college courses.

Even if they won't specifically need to use recursion in their next job it
marks them as someone not serious or about programming.

~~~
andi999
Honestly I think recursion is overrated. Does anyone here really write
recursive functions in production? I mean it takes up stack space (which on
some systems is a systemparameter), creates functioncall overhead and has
rarely advantages. Trees have more natural recursive structures, but then you
basically always have cache misses making your program orders of magnitude
slower than if you can fit the data in a linear structure.

I mean, I would be worried if a candidate is not shy to use recursion that
this will blow up software perfomance. (But then probably after hire the
senior will tell: dont use recursion here)

~~~
juniper_strong
I think I've used it twice in production code over the last 20 years. The
first was to traverse a directory tree. I wouldn't write it that way now since
there is now a standard library to do what I was doing then. The second was to
traverse an object's children logging certain pieces of data from the sub-
objects. I didn't design that one, I just wrote it so I don't know if there
was a library that would have done it for me. Fun to write though.

Generally, developer interviews are just stand-ins for IQ tests since it is
illegal to give a candidate an IQ test. Seeing if someone can easily write a
recursive function is a pretty good IQ test.

~~~
giantg2
I guess it also weeds out the smart-asses like me who would question why I
need to reinvent the wheel.

------
mdturnerphys
I like this quoted response:

 _You have reached the required standard, but we are unable to offer you a job
immediately. We have placed you on a reserve list from which future
appointments may be made._

When I was leaving academia it took a number of rejections before I realized
that I wasn't being rejected because I wasn't qualified, but because the
company only had one spot and I wasn't their top choice.

------
100-xyz
I had a first interview for Product Manager for Google about a week ago and
got the reject couple of days back. The recruiter said it was close. I played
back the interview in my head and realized I could have been more methodical
in my answers. Finally, just decided to let go.

In the end its just a footnote.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> The recruiter said it was close.

Is this something a recruiter might ever not say?

~~~
rudolph9
For an in-house recruiter, yes. They generally say that because they want you
to interview again in the future. I don’t think they would waste their time if
it wasn’t close.

Head hunters on the other hand will generally say anything to get you to keep
interviewing.

------
susansrants
If you find this interesting you may also appreciate:

Susan Tan Rants and Ruminations From A Job Applicant After 100 CS Job
Interviews in Silicon Valley
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzz5AaCWMps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzz5AaCWMps)

My recent job search adventures [https://medium.com/@arctansusan/my-
adventures-in-job-searchi...](https://medium.com/@arctansusan/my-adventures-
in-job-searching-for-senior-engineer-roles-7050e1c2b1a5)

I really liked the airtable at the end of that post:
[https://airtable.com/shrL4aSSKldQHTtM3](https://airtable.com/shrL4aSSKldQHTtM3)

------
acomjean
If you been at more than a few jobs, almost certainly you have had failures/
disasterous interviews. I certainly have.

Once I’ve gotten a job, a question coworker asked: how did some of these other
people around me get through the interview process.

------
henvic
The last time I got rejected was after the final interview. The recruiter
scheduled a call to talk with me without letting me know they had an offer. I
could only have imagined they'd be making an offer. He thanked me for the time
and told me why they decided to reject me, and that they'd likely reconsider
me in six months. I'd rather receive an email telling upfront I was rejected
instead (still would be happy to schedule a call).

~~~
rudolph9
I’ve gotten three of these calls in the last 6 months. I learned after the
first one not to get too excited and grown to appreciate actually getting
feedback.

I can’t stand the interviews where you invest a significant amount of time and
get zero feedback. I realize they often don’t want to share everything but
give me something so I have some direction for improvement.

------
brian_herman
All of my jobs: My first job was at Jewel as a bagger. My mom got me the job.
The place was next to microcenter so I spent my paycheck there after work.

I quit this job because of stress.

Next job was at Michael’s a crafts store. It was seasonal and I didn’t get
hired.

After that I did contract jobs on upwork doing web design and development.

I got fired from Subway because I was too slow at making sandwiches.

In college I got burned out and eventually found my career as a programmer for
an insurance company.

------
juancn
I've never been rejected in a job I interviewed for, but I tend to stay a long
time once I find one I like. Is that so unusual?

I'm really picky about jobs. I hardly never interview unless I think we're
going to be a good match (me and the job) and that there's something I can
bring to the table.

------
kra34
A serious and urgent question, when did "data" a collective noun warrant a
plural verb ex. "the data are ambiguous"

"Data" was not treated this way in the past and now it is everywhere. Where
did it come from and why did it change?

~~~
abhayb
Data has always been plural! Datum is the singular. But actually treating it
as plural is mostly a question of where the person speaking/writing is based.
Americans treat it as singular, Brits plural. See also, corporations

~~~
kazinator
Note that in the English language, there is a rule in regard to forming
compound nouns, which is that only the head of the compound can carry the
plural marker.

So for instance, whereas the compound noun phrase "law school entrance exams"
is perfectly fine, "law schools entrance exam" is not. It has a plural on
"schools", where it is not allowed to be, because that is not the head of the
noun phrase.

According to this rule, we should not have words like "data processing",
unless we treat "data" as plural. If we treat "data" as the plural of "datum",
we must make it "datum processing".

Is that how it is in British English, or do they still make it "data
processing"?

In any case, one cannot be a proper pedant about "data" and "datum", while
continuing to use terms like "data storage".

------
Wintereise
Seeing posts like these, I feel incredibly grateful to have a personal network
that I've never really had to go beyond in search of a job.

Networking in the early years as a young founder paid off big time.

------
didip
Rejection is a fact of life, be it in relationships or in a job hunting.

Just give yourself some time to go through the sad period, and then power
through the next one.

Luck is a high factor in getting a job anyway.

------
4cao
"So, what have you failed at this week?"

~~~
z33k
I failed my real analysis II exam, I failed to make progress at the gym, I
failed a quiz on agile software development, I guess you could even say I
failed to go on a date since I got stood up.

~~~
Jugurtha
You can check out [https://mirtitles.org](https://mirtitles.org) for books
from MIR Publishers. These are amazing books.

For analysis, you can check out:

\- "Problems in Mathematical Analysis" \- Demidovich

\- "Differential and Integral Calculus" \- Piskunov

\- "A Course of Higher Mathematics" \- Smirnov

Excellent books.

[Link edited as I posted in a hurry. Thank you, sedeki]

~~~
TheTrotters
Soviet era math problem books? Buy a few reams of paper too!

~~~
Jugurtha
Exactly. I actually did buy reams of paper and quantified my revisions days
with how many sheets I had written.

I made booklets folding A4 paper longitudinally in half. Easy to put in my
back pocket. Solve problems everywhere. It's more economical, too, a lot of
paper is not filled with ink if you leave it in A4, and folding it to make A5
doesn't sole the problem (short lines) an is impractical to carry (can't put
in back pocket).

------
iandinwoodie
I got a good laugh out of the Meta-Failures section.

------
trentnix
_I think that people need to be more open about failure._

Rejection isn't necessarily failure. I appreciate that the article is about
objective self-evaluation and self-improvement, but that requires a good
understanding of why you really didn't get the job. And it's possible the
feedback you are getting is not the whole story.

Back in 2003 I was a young C++/C/Java developer with a couple of years of
experience looking for a new job in a new town. I felt like I was talented and
capable and was hungry to prove myself. It was a tougher market in those days
so I was applying anywhere that posted a job that seemed like a fit. I got
rejected time and time again and most of the time I didn't even get a
rejection. I never even heard back at all. I was ignored. It was demoralizing.

I knew if I could just get an interview, I'd have a great shot at a good job.
But I couldn't even get an interview. I felt like a failure.

I finally landed a C++ gig at a company I accidentally applied to twice (they
gave me an interview because they thought I was resilient). It turned out to
be a great experience. I got to tackle hard problems, learned a lot, and was
promoted quickly. I was soon managing the team I was originally hired to write
code for.

After a few years of that I was headhunted to work for a consulting firm that
specialized in what later became DevOps (we were pushing CI/CD back in 2006
and automated virtualization for build and test in 2007). As part of that job,
I ended up with a few gigs at companies that had rejected me only a few years
before. Here I was telling them how to make software at 4 times the rate they
could have hired me for full time just a few years earlier. I'd won!

But really, I learned most of these companies hadn't hired me for reasons that
had nothing to do with me. I didn't know who I was competing with. I didn't
know what specific traits they valued. I didn't understand the stresses and
risk and pressure those hiring managers were under when they compared the PDF
I submitted to the PDF someone else submitted.

For example, the company that hired me after I applied twice rejected me first
because I was from out of town. They had so many bad experiences with hiring
and firing that they didn't want to hire someone that had to move to take the
job. _They were actually being considerate of my risk, not just their own._
They thought they were doing me a favor!

And in a few of companies I was now consulting for, I saw poor culture, poor
talent, poor processes, and poor hiring practices. I saw HR people filtering
out prospects because that person's resume didn't have everything on some
magic, unadvertised checklist. I saw politics. I saw bias. I saw incompetence.
Some of these places wouldn't have been able to spot talent if their lives
depended on it.

Really, I wasn't the one that failed when I was rejected. They had failed by
rejecting the wrong people. And I was fortunate they'd rejected me because it
would have been an awful place to work. _Rejection is God 's protection_, I've
heard it said.

So rejection wasn't failure. It usually had nothing at all to do with what I
really could do or couldn't do. If I failed, it was in allowing rejection to
affect my self-worth.

After running my own business for almost a decade, I'm back in the software
industry. I'm fortunate to have a good job thanks to people I worked with
previously, but I'm hungry for bigger challenges and believe I have the skills
and capability to meet them. Except now I have a 9-year "hole" in my resume
that doesn't say Google/Microsoft/Facebook or AWS/Azure/Cloud or whatever else
the cool kids are doing. From a hiring manager's perspective at those great
jobs that attract lots of talented candidates, that means I'm a risk. But
having been that hiring manager, having owned my own business, and having
spent time in the trenches, I understand and sympathize. Rejection isn't
personal and it's not always about me.

------
some0x80070005
App

